# [NWN 2] Himmelsspiegel-Quest



## SuicideVampire (16. Dezember 2006)

Was für Zauber muss man auf die Bäume wirken, um den Himmelsspiegel zu aktivieren? Beliebige Druidenzauber oder etwas bestimmtes?


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Dezember 2006)

SuicideVampire am 16.12.2006 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Zauber muss man auf die Bäume wirken, um den Himmelsspiegel zu aktivieren? Beliebige Druidenzauber oder etwas bestimmtes?



Soweit ich mich erinnere, waren es bestimmte Stärkungszauber. Auf einem ist ein Bär (oder ein anderes starkes Tier) eingeritzt, darauf wird Stärke gezaubert, auf einem ein Panther (oder eine andere Katze), darauf Beweglichkeit, auf einem ne Eule, da gehört Intelligenz drauf ... und an den letzten Baum erinnere ich mich nicht mehr.


----------



## SuicideVampire (17. Dezember 2006)

Neawoulf am 17.12.2006 02:20 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 16.12.2006 23:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, werde ich mal testen. Danke!


----------



## archwizard80 (18. Dezember 2006)

Neawoulf am 17.12.2006 02:20 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 16.12.2006 23:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eule ist Weisheit = Owls Wisdom
Intelligenz ist der Fuchs = Fox Cunning afaik hat den Spruch aber nur der Kleriker und nicht der Druide


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Dezember 2006)

archwizard80 am 18.12.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Neawoulf am 17.12.2006 02:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Druidin hatte bei mir alle nötigen Zauber. Mit der Weisheit hast du Recht, Eule Weisheit, Fuchs Intelligenz.


----------



## SuicideVampire (19. Dezember 2006)

Neawoulf am 18.12.2006 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> archwizard80 am 18.12.2006 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, meine Druidin kann die nicht, aber wofür gibt es Schriftrollen...


----------

